# passer au-dessus de la tête



## pinard

Salut à tout le monde,

J'ai du mal à comprendre la signification de "passer au-dessus de la tête".

Voilà la phrase dans laquelle je l'ai lu:

"Il y avait sa mère derrière la fenêtre, le visage plaqué contre la vitre et qu'on forçait à regarder, les vociférations, les haleines fétides des géants, même l'odeur de caoutchouc lui passait telles des flèches au-dessus de la tête."

est-ce cela veut dire que la mère ne comprenait pas de quoi il s'agissait et restait perplexe? et que raconte le mot "flèche" ici?

merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Cela signifie que tout cela ne l'atteignait pas, qu'elle y était insensible.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## pinard

En d'autres thermes, les évènements étaient comme des flèches qui ne la touchaient pas

c'est ça?


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est tout à fait cela !


----------



## dupo

Vous êtes certain de la ponctuation ?  qui sont ces géants ? pourquoi du caoutchouc ?


----------



## pinard

j'ai pas bien compris ta question, dupo. 

tu veux avoir des détails sur le contexte?

et "?", c'est laquelle?


----------



## dupo

J'ai l'impression qu'il manque un mot ou que la ponctuation est défectueuse :

"Il y avait sa mère derrière la fenêtre, le visage plaqué contre la  vitre et qu'on forçait à regarder, les vociférations, les haleines  fétides des géants, même 
l'odeur de caoutchouc lui passait telles des flèches au-dessus de la tête."

On obllige la mère à regarder ou on oblige son fils à regarder sa mère ?? Qui regarde quoi ? et puis au début de la partie en rouge il faudrait un point virgule ou deux points... voire des points de suspension, mas PAS une énième virgule


----------



## pinard

moi aussi je l'ai à peine constaté, après avoir avancé dans la page (du livre).

t'as raison, c'est le fils, pas la mère.   

et pour le caoutchouc: on cloue un petit enfant à un arbre en serrant la gorge avec du 
caoutchouc et on le brûle. soit, l'odeur du caoutchouc vient de son frère. on force le cadet à regarder tout cela.

mais une petite question: pourquoi le verbe "passer" est conjugué au singulier, puisqu'il y a plus d'un seul élément qui lui passe au-dessus de la tête?


----------



## dupo

La construction :

_la route du bonheur, telles les voies du Seigneur, est impénétrable
_
est à mon sens correcte : le telles (= comme) s'accorde avec les voies et non avec la route

mais je crois qu'on peut aussi écrire :

_la route du bonheur, telle les voies du Seigneur, est impénétrable_

Mais je ne comprends toujours pas la phrase....


----------



## pinard

Le cadet se trouve dans le jardin de la maison. Il y a quelques types (géants) qui torturent son aîné en l'attachant à un arbre en enfilant un pneu imbibé d'essence au tour du cou et 
on jette l'allumette sur le pneu.

est-ce que j'ai pu t'aider?

Quant à ma question, c'était pas "telles" mais le verbe "passer" que j'ai demandé.
Ça ne devrait pas être "passaient" au lieu de "passait" ?


----------



## dupo

Euh... on le torture et lui ou sa mère y sont indifférents ?


----------



## pinard

on parle pas l'état de sa mère pour le moment mais il y a une probabilité qu'elle soit

aveugle. je suis pas certain moi non plus.

et le frère, oui. on l'explique clairement dans des lignes suivants (du livre).

mais c'est un peu pour éviter de devenir dingue. sinon il ne l'oublie jamais et il devient un 

policier impitoyable 

ma question sur le verbe "passer" t'a échappé?


----------



## dupo

"Il y avait sa mère derrière la fenêtre, le visage plaqué contre la  vitre et qu'on forçait à regarder, les vociférations, les haleines  fétides des géants, même l'odeur de caoutchouc lui passait telles des flèches au-dessus de la tête."

On dirait que c'est la seule _odeur de caoutchouc_ qui lui passe au-dessus de la tête, mais vu la ponctuation, ce serait effectivement plus logique que le sujet soit : _les vociférations, les haleines  fétides des géants, même l'odeur de caoutchouc_ donc pluriel passaient

Je ne sais pas si ce genre de post est à sa place ici, car c'est cruel et particulièrement nébuleux.

Ce n'est plus du français que nous faisons, excuse-moi, tu es certainement un gars très sympa, mais on ne pourrait pas avoir des sujets moins macabres?


----------



## pinard

c'était toi qui a voulu comprendre la phrase.

j'ai eu ma réponse il y a 2 heures.


----------



## pointvirgule

pinard said:


> Quant à ma question, c'était pas "telles" mais le verbe "passer" que j'ai demandé.
> Ça ne devrait pas être "passaient" au lieu de "passait" ?


En espérant que cela puisse vous éclairer, pinard :

Telle que je l'analyse (et qu'on me corrige si j'ai tort), cette phrase contient deux propositions principales :
1._ Il y avait_ + compléments :
- sa mère derrière la fenêtre, le visage plaqué contre la vitre  et qu'on forçait à regarder, 
- les vociférations, 
- les haleines fétides  des géants.

2. _même l'odeur de caoutchouc lui passait telles des flèches au-dessus de la tête._
Le sujet de _passait _est _l'odeur de caoutchouc_, donc le verbe est au singulier.
_Telles _s'accorde avec _flèches_.
_Lui _me semble se référer à une personne qui est le fils ou la fille de la_ mère_, et non à la mère elle-même.

La juxtaposition de ces deux propositions indépendantes pourrait sans doute passer pour de la maladresse aux yeux d'un puriste. L'auteur aurait pu les séparer par un point-virgule ou scinder la phrase avant _même_.


----------



## dupo

pointvirgule said:


> La juxtaposition de ces deux propositions indépendantes pourrait sans doute passer pour de la maladresse aux yeux d'un puriste. L'auteur aurait pu les séparer par un point-virgule ou scinder la phrase avant _même_.



Je pense que vous êtes fort indulgente, non pas envers notre excellent Pinard, mais envers l'auteur (San Antonio ?) qui a commis une phrase aussi bancale ! Il manque manifestement une articulation, une charnière entre les deux propositions.

Cela nous réduit au rôle peu flatteur de petits Champolions tentant de décrypter les hiéroglyphes, mais sans disposer de la version grecque...


----------



## Nanon

Histoire de me faire l'avocat du diable, je vous trouve bien dur envers l'auteur, dupo. Fait-il usage de procédés stylistiques qui brisent l'usage traditionnel de la ponctuation afin de maintenir un registre plus proche de la langue parlée ?...

Toutefois, comme vous, je ne ferais preuve d'aucune indulgence envers "telle des flèches". C'est surtout d'un point de vue grammatical que je me place, car l'emploi de "telle", plus recherché que le reste de la phrase, est peut-être un effet voulu par l'auteur ; faisons-lui cette grâce...


----------

